# How many LEDs should i use for my 75 gal?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

tank is 48" (4ft) by 18"(1.5ft)


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

depends ... planted? fish only? FOWRL? Reef?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

J-P said:


> depends ... planted? fish only? FOWRL? Reef?


no reef, no plants, just fish.

i just need to light up my tank during the day, to see my fishies.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll ask my guy who does custom work.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

cool thanks a lot, i love how this forum is such a nice, and helpful community


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

uhm if it's just fish and u just wanna light up the tank very bright, go for 3 rows of 8 Cool white 3W LEDs.
Im mixing colours for planted tank. They produce rainbowish Colour (W,R,Royal B) and im using 14 LEds in 24x12 tank. 
Plants are growing so fast. No joke.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

well it seems my guy didn't really have an answer, but regarding the 3W bulbs, be careful of the spacing because they may create a spotlight effect.

I know it doesn't help much but but it is a bit.


----------

